# Braintree - recommendations????



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

So - I find myself in Braintree for a couple of days. Any decent coffee shops?????

Thanks


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Cool beans coffee house. I have not been there myself but I asked a guy at work whom lives nearby, he said they are a good independent. Might be worth a try ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Braintree (like most of Essex) is coffee no man's land. Sorry


----------

